# Unterwäsche und Tischtücher zusammen waschen?



## svenji94 (19. Februar 2011)

Mal eine frage an die versammelten Expertinnen:

Ist es in Ordnung Unterwäsche und Tischtücher zusammen bei 40 Grad zu waschen? Oder ist das unhygienisch. Ach ja, die Tischtücher werden vor Benutzung gebügelt.


----------



## Tod_Larsen (19. Februar 2011)

Kommt drauf an, wie übel die Bremsspuren in deiner Unterwäsche sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (19. Februar 2011)

....wenn du gern kacke spritzer auf dem tischtuch hast , warum nicht ..


----------



## Tod_Larsen (20. Februar 2011)

Geburtstagsfeier für den kleinen Svenji mit Camo Look Tischdecke.


----------



## alu-xb (20. Februar 2011)

natürlich geht das die werden ja nich nur 10sek nass gemacht sondern gewaschen.
aber wenn du dir eh gedanken drüber machst ist es wohl eher ne kopfsache also wasch sie einfach separat.


----------



## trhaflhow (21. Februar 2011)

Also STINKnormale Unterwäsche mit Tischdecken geht gar nicht.
Wenn dann Bikeunterwäsche.

Außerdem würde ich die Sachen an deriner Stelle zu Mamma bringen
Die blickts bestimmt besser


----------



## 4mate (21. Februar 2011)

Das steht doch auch auf den 'Waschzetteln':


----------



## svenji94 (24. Februar 2011)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Also STINKnormale Unterwäsche mit Tischdecken geht gar nicht.
> Wenn dann Bikeunterwäsche.
> 
> Außerdem würde ich die Sachen an deriner Stelle zu Mamma bringen
> Die blickts bestimmt besser


 
Also wer Bike-Unterwäsche trägt, der trägt beim ****** Socken!  Geht ja gar nicht!


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Februar 2011)

Geht es Dir um Funktionsunterwäsche? Normale Unterwäsche lässt sich (wenn es nicht gerade die Wäsche für spezielle Stunden ist ) ja sonst auch bei 60°C waschen, was einen großen Teil der bakteriellen Untermieter bereits ins Jenseits befördert.
Wenn Du Bedenken hast, kannst Du auch einen antibakteriellen Hygienespüler zugeben. Sowas nutze ich gelegentlich bei Bikeklamotten, da die gewöhnlich nur 30°C abkönnen.


----------



## swe68 (24. Februar 2011)

ich glaube, ihr nehmt ihn alle viel zu ernst.


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Februar 2011)

Catsan, .....  - saugt auf, bevor Geruch entsteht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Push_it (25. Februar 2011)

Tod_Larsen schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie übel die Bremsspuren in deiner Unterwäsche sind.



Vermutlich sind die reichlich vorhanden. Soll auch aggressiv machen.


----------



## yolanda (28. Februar 2011)

Hm, also ich persönlich würde dir raten, die Wäsche gar nicht zu waschen und dich einem Fkk-segel-urlaub anzuschließen, oder sowas!


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....wenn du gern kacke spritzer auf dem tischtuch hast , warum nicht ..




:kotz:


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Februar 2011)

Solange sie noch keine Fliegen anzieht, würde ich Unterwäsche gar nicht waschen. Macht das Gewebe kaputt.


----------



## theworldburns (28. Februar 2011)

2 moderatösen hier im thread und trotzdem noch offen - aua.


----------



## DannyX (28. Februar 2011)

Was sind denn Tischtücher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Februar 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> 2 moderatösen hier im thread und trotzdem noch offen - aua.



Ein Grund für Dich, in die Kirche zu gehen, eine Kerze anzuzünden (vorher bezahlen!!!) und Abbitte zu leisten. Und dann vorurteilsfrei bis an Dein Lebensende hier im Forum glücklich zu sein.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Solange sie noch keine Fliegen anzieht, würde ich Unterwäsche gar nicht waschen. Macht das Gewebe kaputt.



Das ist aber nicht gewichtsoptimiert dann.....


----------



## theworldburns (28. Februar 2011)

augenwischerei durch auslösen einer pseudoemanzipationsreaktion. den muss ich mir merken, wenns hier schon niemanden interessiert.


----------



## hackspechtchen (28. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Solange sie noch keine Fliegen anzieht, würde ich Unterwäsche gar nicht waschen. Macht das Gewebe kaputt.


 
Außer sie neigt schon zum Zerbrechen ...

Plan B: Nicht waschen, sondern ab ins Plastetütchen, ein scharfes Foto dazu und die dicke Kohle machen.


----------



## Kai a. d. Kiste (28. Februar 2011)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Geht es Dir um Funktionsunterwäsche? Normale Unterwäsche lässt sich (wenn es nicht gerade die Wäsche für spezielle Stunden ist ) ja sonst auch bei 60°C waschen, was einen großen Teil der bakteriellen Untermieter bereits ins Jenseits befördert.
> Wenn Du Bedenken hast, kannst Du auch einen antibakteriellen Hygienespüler zugeben. Sowas nutze ich gelegentlich bei Bikeklamotten, da die gewöhnlich nur 30°C abkönnen.



Funktionswäsche kann mitunter gar keinen Weichspüler ab! Hab' hier zwei Innenhosen (die Windeln) von Gonso rumliegen, da darf kein Weichspüler dran. Ist aber ohnehin egal, da mir mit den Dingern auf meinem Brooks untenrum wirklich alles einschläft und ich die daher bisher nur ein paar mal getragen habe.

Gez. - ein Mann und Selbstwäscher

Btw.: Geiler Thread und geile Kommentare!!!  Trotzdem frage ich mich, was das mit "Ladies only" zu tun haben soll.

Edith fügt hinzu: Bezüglich der Grundfrage: Man kann fast alles zusammen waschen, was halbwegs gleiche Farben hat und das gewählte Waschprogramm sowie das verwendete Waschmittel verträgt. Vorsichtig sollte man bei neuen Klamotten sein, die färben bei der ersten Wäsche zum Teil verstärkt ab.


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Februar 2011)

Kai a. d. Kiste schrieb:


> Trotzdem frage ich mich, was das mit "Ladies only" zu tun haben soll.



Vermutlich wegen der Formel: 
F=K+K+K+W (Frauen=Kinder+Küche+Kirche+Waschmaschine)


----------



## swe68 (28. Februar 2011)

Du hast das "B" vergessen....
Ich meine nicht das Bügeleisen.


----------



## hackspechtchen (28. Februar 2011)

Oder das Bett. Aber das muss man einer so beschäftigten Frau nicht unbedingt zumuten (P = putzen wurde vergessen und ist ganz wichtig!), der Trend geht zur Zweitfrau


----------



## Kai a. d. Kiste (28. Februar 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Du hast das "B" vergessen....
> Ich meine nicht das Bügeleisen.



Und das von einer Mod...

O tempora, o mores...


----------



## Bikegirl (1. März 2011)

Ich war ja schon ewig nich mehr hier im Forum ... wenn ich mir die Themen hier so ansehe hab ich im Ladies Teil aber auch mal null verpaßt!! man man man .... schon echt peinlich wenn das die jungs sehen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (1. März 2011)

Glücklicherweise gibt es auch noch andere Themen...


----------



## trhaflhow (1. März 2011)

Hey Mädels schaut mal zum Fenster raus. 
Das Wetter is wieder schön geworden....
.....wir können jetzt wieder biken


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. März 2011)

...nicht mit einem aktiven CMV  
(es geht aber schon wieder besser)


----------



## hackspechtchen (1. März 2011)

Was ist ein aktiver CMV? Klingt jedenfalls schonmal nicht schön ...


----------



## Iselz (1. März 2011)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn Du Bedenken hast, kannst Du auch einen antibakteriellen Hygienespüler zugeben. Sowas nutze ich gelegentlich bei Bikeklamotten, da die gewöhnlich nur 30°C abkönnen.





Kai a. d. Kiste schrieb:


> Funktionswäsche kann mitunter gar keinen Weichspüler ab! Hab' hier zwei Innenhosen (die Windeln) von Gonso rumliegen, da darf kein Weichspüler dran.



Hygienespüler ist kein Weichspüler, sondern extra für Sportwäsche, Funktionskleidung etc. (steht jedenfalls drauf) ist auch von der Konsistenz her viel flüssiger. Ich nehms auch gern


----------



## Kai a. d. Kiste (2. März 2011)

Iselz schrieb:


> Hygienespüler ist kein Weichspüler, sondern extra für Sportwäsche, Funktionskleidung etc. (steht jedenfalls drauf) ist auch von der Konsistenz her viel flüssiger. Ich nehms auch gern


Ach so! ok!


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. März 2011)

Der Threadstarter wurde bestimmt aus Versehen mal zu warm gewaschen womöglich mit der Kochwäsche?


----------



## trhaflhow (3. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ...nicht mit einem aktiven CMV
> (es geht aber schon wieder besser)



Na hoffentlich geht schon KB


----------



## Silberfuechsin (3. März 2011)

Kai a. d. Kiste schrieb:


> Funktionswäsche kann mitunter gar keinen Weichspüler ab! Hab' hier zwei Innenhosen (die Windeln) von Gonso rumliegen, da darf kein Weichspüler dran. Ist aber ohnehin egal, da mir mit den Dingern auf meinem Brooks untenrum wirklich alles einschläft und ich die daher bisher nur ein paar mal getragen habe.
> 
> Gez. - ein Mann und Selbstwäscher
> 
> ...


Ej, Alta, du vermasselst unsan Einsatz hia auffer Erde! Das isn Frauengeheimwissen, Kapischke?! Also füre Zukunft. Ein füa alle Ma: Pfotn wech von unsan magischn Weiba-Zaubersprüchn inna helln Öffntlichkeit! Schlimm genuch, dassn Mann ans Wäscheselbawaschn übahaupt selba denkn tut! Wo kämn wia denne hin, wenn jeda dahergelaufne Dreckspatz seene dreckign Sockn alleene waschn würd, ... HÄ?! Schreibs dia hinta deene Löffel und geh zurück inne Kiste und sei stille, sonst helfen wa mitm Nudelholz nach, Kaie. Allet Klar, Kaie, Alta, ej? *kopfschüttelt*Ts...welches blöde Weib dem Kai da nur wat von verratn konnt, ts.ts. ts...*nochma kopfschütteln tut*

(hoffe, mir hat niemand zugehört   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (3. März 2011)

gute Besserung, Bergradlerin. Ruh dich gut aus...


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. März 2011)

Gassiradeln geht schon wieder!


----------



## Kai a. d. Kiste (4. März 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> (hoffe, mir hat niemand zugehört   )


Zu spät... 60 Jahre Emanzipation mit einem Post für'n Arsch!  Das haste nun davon.


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. März 2011)

Pst, ich verrate jetzt was: Silberfüchsin ist der Alias von Alice Schwarzer! Hier im Forum kommt ihre wahre Sicht auf die Dinge raus...


----------



## HiFi XS (4. März 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Ej, Alta, du vermasselst unsan Einsatz hia auffer Erde! Das isn Frauengeheimwissen, Kapischke?! Also füre Zukunft. Ein füa alle Ma: Pfotn wech von unsan magischn Weiba-Zaubersprüchn inna helln Öffntlichkeit! Schlimm genuch, dassn Mann ans Wäscheselbawaschn übahaupt selba denkn tut! Wo kämn wia denne hin, wenn jeda dahergelaufne Dreckspatz seene dreckign Sockn alleene waschn würd, ... HÄ?! Schreibs dia hinta deene Löffel und *geh zurück inne Kiste und sei stille*, sonst helfen wa mitm Nudelholz nach, Kaie. Allet Klar, Kaie, Alta, ej? *kopfschüttelt*Ts...welches blöde Weib dem Kai da nur wat von verratn konnt, ts.ts. ts...*nochma kopfschütteln tut*
> 
> (hoffe, mir hat niemand zugehört   )



Herrlich. 



Kai a. d. Kiste schrieb:


> ...
> Edith fügt hinzu: Bezüglich der Grundfrage: Man kann fast alles zusammen waschen, was halbwegs gleiche Farben hat...



Leute, ich sag nur: Farb- und Schmutz-Fangtücher! Eine sinnvolle Erfindung.


----------



## JarJarBings (5. März 2011)

ist ja geil.... 
gut, dass ich keine tischtücher habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. März 2011)

Bikegirl schrieb:


> Ich war ja schon ewig nich mehr hier im Forum ... wenn ich mir die Themen hier so ansehe hab ich im Ladies Teil aber auch mal null verpaßt!! man man man .... schon echt peinlich wenn das die jungs sehen !!!



Habs gesehen. Peinlich war das nicht, allerdings konnte ich dem Thread keine neuen nützlichen Waschtipps entnehmen. 

Da ich keine Tischtücher habe (aber immerhin einen kleinen Tisch) kann ich dazu nix sagen. Außer dass ich meine Unterwäsche auch zusammen mit meinen guten Hemden wasche. Ist eh alles schwarz *g*


----------

